# size of disbudding tip you use for nigerians??



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the rhinehart x50 disbudding iron. I have the smaller size tip for my nigerians which worked great last year. One buck developed a scur though & I'm curious if I were to use a regular goat sized tip on bucks if that would lessen the chance for scurs or should I just stick with what I have & accept that scurs on bucks are going to happen.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I never use a X50 on Nigerians. I had a vet use it on three of my goats once when I was just learning and her messed them up real bad. Their whole heads swelled up to. I would never use that iron again, even with a tip, but thats just me. 

I use a x30 and it works fine but the bucks do love to get scurs in the front, so I've been trying to burn like I usually do and then another half moon further forward on their head.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I have an X40 with a goat tip that I use on my regular size kids. I've also used it on a friends Nigerian kids.


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

I use the X50A and I have a smaller tip. I bought the tip for nigerians and did not even try it, it was too small in diameter. I purchased the standard goat tip and I haven't had any trouble at all. 

I did get the buck tip as recommended from lady who has raised goats for years. I just started using it and seems to be working fine. I just do have a long term evaluation. It might be the answer to the scur issue for you. It's pretty large at base and I wouldn't recommend it to use on very small kids. Remember this is with knowledge of disbudding. I would not tell a beginner to go out and try this. 

This is just my opinion and I like this iron. Keeps heat very well and thats a must. 

Connie


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I used a rhinehart x30 disbudding iron on my kids in the fall of 09'. It work out great! My first time doing it too.
I did two doelings and buckling who's horn buds were above hair line. They all were successful no scurs.


----------

